# NHS pension



## Lianth2009 (May 9, 2011)

I have worked for the NHS since i the age of 18 (im almost 33 now) and i have always had an NHS pension.

When we immigrate to Canada, can i move this over there? Not sure how i stand with it? Do I include this on the funds part of the forms, even though i havent got access to it?

Any advice would be great, thank you


----------

